# 15mm sigma



## Derek_Caven99 (May 23, 2008)

I want to put this on my D70. Is it still fisheye then? I read by thom hogan that on a DSLR its 120 degree view. But my 18-55 at widest is 76 degree of view? Im confused. Someone please explain...sample pics would be nice. I want this lens for fisheye skate shots as well as fisheye that i can stretch out to wide angle shots using photoshop


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (May 23, 2008)

Its the f/2.8 version


----------



## Garbz (May 23, 2008)

A fisheye on crop lens will still give the barrel distortion effect, but not the vignetting. Most fisheyes on a 35mm will give a perfect globe within the frame. 

Unless the fisheye is for APS sensors specifically (I believe it's not in this case) what you will end up with is the fish bowl look but filling up the frame almost completely, with the edges of the fish bowl not visible.

An example of the effect can be seen here: http://photozone.de/Reviews/Canon E...-15mm-f28-fisheye-test-report--review?start=2


----------



## JimmyO (May 23, 2008)

I believe the sigma 4.5mm is the only fish that will give you a complete circle within the frame on a crop sensor

I did a flickr search of this lens for examples of pictures, you can look at the exif to see if the camera was a crop sensor one.

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=sigma 15mm&w=all


----------



## lostprophet (May 23, 2008)

There are 2 types of Fisheye lens by Sigma, circular fisheye and diagonal fisheye. 

A circular fisheye will give a round image in the centre of the frame and a black border http://starmatt.com/gallery/astro/030601a03.jpg

A diagonal fisheye will give a full frame picture 






Sigma make in total 4 Fisheye lenses

for Digital crop sensors
4.5mm (circular)
8mm (diagonal)

and for full frame cameras
8mm (circular)
15mm (diagonal)

If you want a Nikon Fisheye go for the 10.5mm DX (diagonal)


----------

